# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  self-awareness

## madmagus

A variety of topics have been discussed here related to mindfulness and self-awareness.  This is a brief manual, as he calls it, by Luangpor Teean Jittasubho.  You can read it in 5 minutes.    He is quite concise.  If you've read anything about Mahasati meditation, you'll be familiar with the topic.  There are many online references.


Manual of Self-Awareness

----------

